# Wie Gummi Schnurstopper montieren



## alois (5. August 2008)

Bin neu hier und habe ein Problem mit der Montage des Schnurstoppers.

Wenn ich so ein Gummiröhrchen in der Hand halte, so besitzt es an einem Ende eine Schlaufe (bei der wohl die Hauptschnur durchgesteckt werden muss) und am anderen Ende zwei lose ca. 3cm lange Schnüre. Was mache ich damit?

Wie montiere ich das richtig fachmännisch? Für eine bebilderte Anleitung wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## crazyFish (5. August 2008)

*AW: Wie Gummi Schnurstopper montieren*

Hmm Bilder kann ich dir keine anbieten...

Aber du scheinst ja schon auf den Richtigem Wege zu sein.

Durch die Schlaufe schiebst du das Ende der Schur auf die der Stopper druff soll. Dann hälst du an dem schwarzen Plastikgriff fest und ziehst den Stopper über die doppelt liegende Schnur bis er drauf ist. 
Man sollte nur nen kurzes Stück Schnur in die Schlaufe stecken, da diese dabei verknickt und besser abgeschnitten werden sollte. 
Beim Anschließenden verschieben des Stopper die Schnur anfeuchten, damit keine Reibungswärme entsteht, die würde die Schnur schwächen.


----------



## Fishburger (8. August 2008)

*AW: Wie Gummi Schnurstopper montieren*

Ja , ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die durch die Öse gesteckte Hauptschnur schon ziemlich stark knickt und schneide das Stück nach dem der Stopper aufgefädelt ist immer ab.


----------



## Zanderlui (8. August 2008)

*AW: Wie Gummi Schnurstopper montieren*

kann dir passieren wenn du es so machst wie crazy fish das dir der draht wo der stopper drauf ist von dem plaste teil abgeht dann wickelst das wieder fet daran und ziehst erneut!!!oder wickel das dann irgendwo anders rum wo es hält damit du den stopper schieben kannst und am anderen ende festhalten kannst!!!


----------



## Tim1983 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Wie Gummi Schnurstopper montieren*

Hi,
da die Stopvariante ziemlich schnell wieder aufgeht, bzw. aus meinen Erfahrungen nicht langfristig hält, würde ich Dir empfehlen einen Stopper aus Garn zunehmen mit einer kleinen Perle, die halten ziemlich gut und sind auch schnell montiert.Anonsten mache es so wie meine Vorredner #6.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## nibbler001 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Wie Gummi Schnurstopper montieren*

Die Plastik Stopper gehen sehr gut, ind halten auch.

Must halt nur an deine Schnur anpassen. Ich benutze immer größe m, bein Schnüren von 0,35-0,45mm, wobei 0,45 bildet da schon die obergrenze.


----------

